# FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There's a friendly sense of rivalry around the office here at Vortex Media Group. I can’t say that if I meet my counterpart Bryan Joslin who runs our BMW website Mwerks.com on the way to the watercooler, that it’s a race or anything…. but bring up competitive topics like the debate of “M5 vs. S6” and you’re likely to hear a spirited conversation. As with any competition, sometimes you come out on top and sometimes you don’t, and it was with just a little bit of envy that I heard the announcement from BMW of their creation of a restored BMW 2002 from 100% BMW Classic parts. 
* Full Story *


----------



## karsten (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi ([email protected])*

Nice idea George! Would be a long way, but you never know ...
Happy new year!
See you at the Detroit show, Karsten


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi (karsten)*

Good idea indeed. Nice read.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi ([email protected])*

I like your idea, George. Having grown up with the older generation of Audis, I consider the turbo 5 to be Audi's most characterful engine aside from the S versions of the V8. 
Over the holidays I bought myself a DVD that highlighted the rise and fall of rallying during the 1980s. It had a lot of Audi content. All anyone has to do to get excited about these old school Audis is to watch the footage of their rally counterparts in action. 
Maybe you should host an online petition and see how many people would sign up to buy a crate I5 turbo. Could get the word out to Audifans, Motorgeek, and some other old school Audi sites to get some more interest. 
Happy new year!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi (D Clymer)*

BMW is the winner with this one, since they actually acknowlage thier customers with older cars..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's tempting to ditch the 100ls, and get a Bavaria sometimes......


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi (D Clymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Clymer* »_Over the holidays I bought myself a DVD that highlighted the rise and fall of rallying during the 1980s. It had a lot of Audi content. All anyone has to do to get excited about these old school Audis is to watch the footage of their rally counterparts in action. 


Sounds, good, whats the name of the DVD?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi (G20t)*

This idea sounds good, but...

_Quote, originally posted by *George* »_couldn’t Audi sell these 5-cylinder TFSI motors as crate applications for vintage Audis?

In USA, yes. Not that easy in Europe. Well, they would sel a handful for motorsports applications, but not that easy if you wanted to put the car on the street. Every country in Europe needs an approval for an engnie swap, especially for a more powerful engine. The problem then is that unless the guys at the DMV are nice, you need papers from the factory statnig that it is ok to fit this engine in such or such car with the following mods...
Take my own Coupe quattro as an example. The engine I have in my car is the most powerful engine in the Coupe range, rated at 136 hp. The Urquattro is excluded, because it is viewed upon as a different car. Therefore, I have to apply for an engine swap, and get an approval, even though the engine I plan to install is a measly 165 hp unit (MC). If I still replace the engine without an approval, I not only risk to have the plates revoked if the swap is found by DMV inspectors, but I will also void the insurance, which could lead to serious financial problems in the case of an accident.
So, without some backing from Audi in this aspect, I unfortenately believe that selling such a crate engine would be difficult. Instead, I hope they would be able to supply spare parts for these older enthusiasts cars, just like BMW and Mercedes-Benz are doing. Instead, we have to rely on the limited stock held by the Volkswagen Museum, and when they run out of old parts, they're gone forever








Mercedes-Benz Oldtimer Service


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi (PerL)*

Why wouldn't Audi get into the crate motor business? Ford reintroduced the 302 Boss V8, GM still makes older crate motors, as does Chrylser. It could make Audi plently. And with the rumors that VW may end OEM vintage Audi engine production, they're missing out on a big opportunity.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_This idea sounds good, but...
In USA, yes. Not that easy in Europe. 


Some states, it is illegal to have anything but the factory installed engine in your car....


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









What vintage? It features a wannabe-Sport quattro build...
Would've been nice to be able to get 2.2TFSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi (WAUOla)*

nice write up George.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi (Fusilier)*

pure genious.







p.s. what ever happend to project fox?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi (D Clymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Clymer* »_
Maybe you should host an online petition and see how many people would sign up to buy a crate I5 turbo. Could get the word out to Audifans, Motorgeek, and some other old school Audi sites to get some more interest. 
Happy new year!

Interesting idea. If/when this engine becomes officially announced, I may pitch this idea at Audi and see if I could get any sort of scope for what something like this might cost.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi (AudiVwMeister)*

Thanks guys.
Project Fox - stillborn I think. It's still in the ownership of Dean Futrell I think, but I think he's stopped work on it and has it up for sale. That's a shame. We'd love to continue, but it's his call.
Project 4KQ - still going. I have been buying up some Euro parts from German Ebay, as well as a 200 Turbo quattro 20V engine donor car. It's slow going, but still going and has a new garage home.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: FourWord: A Crate Idea for Audi (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
What vintage? It features a wannabe-Sport quattro build...
Would've been nice to be able to get 2.2TFSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Don't know. It showed up at a European event last year. I think it's an awesome UrQ for a modded version, but don't know much else about it.


----------

